# Howling



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I was playing a video on Facebook and it set Boycie off. Never heard him howl before he also rarely barks.
https://youtu.be/kQ85AGnDieY


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh bless him a real howl!, I wonder what he thought was happening, Dudley has only howled like that once, it was the first time he heard the ice cream van music! perhaps i'll have to play this to him and see what he does, shame I couldn't play and film response in case he did it too, then we could keep adding to it and create a howling symphony!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Fantastic! How big is boycie,he looks like a big boy. Wish one of mine was a big cockapoo ( love him)


----------

